# Wang Zhizhi won't play in World Basketball Championship games



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

CBA just declared Wang Zhizhi won't play in WBC this time.

The points Wang and CBA can not agree on are:
1. Wang needs to go back China play Asian tournament games

2. Wang has to sign with CBA for some contract.

3. Wang needs to go back China for national team training when asks to.
....
:sigh: :no:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Are we going to sign him or trade away the rights to him. We need a man fast and Wang is better than nothing.


----------



## TexasG (Jun 4, 2002)

I would assume this means that Wang is going to be traded. Personally I would like to see Wang stay in Dallas but Cuban/Nelson's don't want to cause friction between themselves and the CBA.

I know Golden State has an interest, and I also know that Danny Fortson is on the trading block. So there's one possability.

I would have to say that Toronto would have to be another possability simply because of the huge Asian fan base there. Not sure what Toronto has to offer though. You can rule out Montross, and Dream. Dream makes too much, and Montross wore out his welcome here last time.

The Clipps may be another possability. He would give them a good young prospect, and provide a very nive change of pace behind Kandi. They have yet to sign Ely to a contract so there's one player that could be traded for Wang.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think as time comes, Wang ZhiZhi will be better then Saboanis.

-Petey


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I think as time comes, Wang ZhiZhi will be better then Saboanis.
> 
> -Petey


I dont nesserally disagree with you but hte Mavs already went thru a 10 year rebuilding stage, Its time for them to win. And I would love to do it with the Lakers and Kings still intact. Hopefully the Mavs Kings and Lakers can become like the 90's Cowboys 49ers and Packers.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

I think the only way GSW is gonna get Wang is through sign & trade, probably like mentioned above for Fortson. GSW just signed Darvin Ham so it pretty much eliminate the chance Wang sign with them as a FA unless he doesn't mind taking minimum.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> I dont nesserally disagree with you but hte Mavs already went thru a 10 year rebuilding stage, Its time for them to win. And I would love to do it with the Lakers and Kings still intact. Hopefully the Mavs Kings and Lakers can become like the 90's Cowboys 49ers and Packers.


The thing I most admire Cuban for is he is sensible, no matter how much people think otherwise. He knows he is WELL WELL over the cap already, and granted there is a tax, which is salary matching... after the limit, he realizes that it is nothing to pay 5 million in taxes, as I have seen clips of the Mavs lockerroom and I bet they spend at least 1 Million there in toys alone. He should match for the future, just not now.

-Petey


----------



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

*the latest WANG*

On http://insidehoops.com/nba_rumors.shtml
wang isn't going to play, it says


----------

